# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Ασπουρι.

## ndrosso

Καλησπερα σας. Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε εαν υπαρχει διαφορα αναμεσα στο Ασπουρι με το Κεχρι ??

----------


## Labirikos

Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι.Διαφέρουνε κάποια είδη όμως κεχριού.Όπως επίσης μπορεί να βρεις σε μαγαζί με βιολογικά κεχρί αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που δίνουμε στα καναρίνια.Εσύ τί θες να κάνεις και το ρωτάς?Είναι ο πιο βασικός αμυλούχος σπόρος στη διατροφή τους.

----------


## xrisam

Το κεχρί/μιλλετ είναι στρογγυλό. Το ασπουρι/καναρινοσπορος εχει το σχήμα του κριθαριού και όντως το λένε στα μαγαζιά "κεχρι" ενώ πρόκειται για έναν άλλο σπόρο.

----------


## Flifliki

Αυτό από τα βιολογικά δεν κάνει για τα πουλάκια;

----------


## Labirikos

Ολυμπία δεν το ξέρω καθόλου και το είχα απορία και εγώ.

----------


## ndrosso

Για αυτο ακριβως τον λογο το θελω για συμπληρωμα στην διατροφη της καρδερινας.

----------


## Labirikos

Δίνεις κάποιο μείγμα έτοιμο ή θα φτιάξεις εσύ το μείγμα?

----------


## MacGyver

> Για αυτο ακριβως τον λογο το θελω για συμπληρωμα στην διατροφη της καρδερινας.


Συνήθως το συμπλήρωμα είναι κάποιος λιπαρός σπόρος (καναβούρι, νίζερ, ηλιόσπορος) ή κάποιο superfood (κία, κινόα)... Η διατροφή της καρδερίνας σπάνια συμπληρώνεται από πρωτεϊνούχους σπόρους και αν θες καλύτερα να βρεις καλής ποιότητας βρώμη αντί για κεχρί

----------


## ndrosso

Καλησπέρα απλα προσπαθώ να δώσω  τώρα κάποια ποσότητα extra αμυλούχων σπορων. για να βοηθησω τις καρδερίνες μου μετα την πτερροροια Με  βρωμη -μαρουλόσπορο -πέριλα -και -σουσάμι  


 Ξέρει κάποιος που θα βρω Νεράγκαθο (Δίξακος ) αποξηραμένο ???

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπορεις να βρεις σε καβες ή στην Αθηνα
εγω βαζω εξτρα
κια-λιναροσπορο-μπελα ντι νοτε-φονιο-ραδικι-ασπρη περιλλα, μερα παρα μερα στις καρδερινες παντα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Κεχρος ο μακρύς, η δε ποικιλία Φάλαρις ,είναι το κεχρί-ασπουρι-σκαριολα-κουσιτο

----------

